# M/V Thames



## Gorhol

Odd goings on at Shoreham recently, as I have noticed that the Cemex owned Sand Harrier has been delivering to the Dudman site. This is usually done by the Dudman owned Thames (ex Pelicano, ex Arco Thames). A quick search shows Thames heading off to Kaliningrad, Russia at the end of July.

Any clues anyone?

Regards
Gor


----------



## Stevie B

Yes I have answer, she is still in Kaliningrad. Dry docking and change of flag.


----------



## Gorhol

Cheers for the info Steve.

Regards
Gor


----------



## Stevie B

Gorhol said:


> Cheers for the info Steve.
> 
> Regards
> Gor


Hope to sail this weekend or early next week, back to UK.

Out of interest, I know the Donald Redford went for scrap, anybody got any pictures of her being cut up ?


----------



## granty

hi 
there a picture of her at the berth waiting to be cut up in one of the monthly
mags ill copy it for you in case you dont get your copy
its been lovely and quite with out you
cheers
granty


----------



## Stevie B

granty said:


> hi
> there a picture of her at the berth waiting to be cut up in one of the monthly
> mags ill copy it for you in case you dont get your copy
> its been lovely and quite with out you
> cheers
> granty


See your doing bugger all then !!. I've lost the will to live out here !!!


----------



## granty

hi
he picture is in coastal shipping mag
i have told immigration not to let you back in the uk we dont want any foriegn
workers over here so captain brabantski stay there
see you wed if you coming home
cheers
granty


----------



## Gorhol

Oh dear, Dudman have gone into administration and the ships of the independent shipping company, of which Thames is one, have been tied up for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Gorhol

Well it turns out that Thames, along with the rest of the ship's of the Independent Shipping Company, has actually been arrested by the Admiralty Marshall and is likely to be stuck in port for some time.

http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/10247339.Ships_stuck_permanently_in_Sussex_ports/

Sad news indeed.


----------



## Stevie B

Final resting place of Thames, never to sail again.


----------



## sandman

What is happening to the old girl steve, and where was the photo taken. Always thought she was the best ship in the ARC fleet.


----------



## Stevie B

Sadly she's going to be cut up. Although a lot of people know where she gone I've been asked not to say at the moment. Took her there on Friday/Saturday.
Yes a good ship and I had a good five years on her


----------



## sandman

Cheers steve,shame just short of her 40th year in service.


----------



## Stevie B

Yes, she had a good innings, I enjoyed every minute. Shame really she still had a few years in her but the recession and being due for a special in a few months meant it was the end.


----------



## booma

Thames from MarineTraffic.com. Last Known Port: GENT. ETA: 2013-03-29 19:30. SAS VAN GENT Arrival 2013-03-29 18:50.


----------



## Gorhol

This is such sad news, she was a regular at Shoreham and seemed to be in fine form. I can't believe they are going to scrap her. Gutted.

Gor


----------



## Stevie B

Gorhol said:


> This is such sad news, she was a regular at Shoreham and seemed to be in fine form. I can't believe they are going to scrap her. Gutted.
> 
> Gor


Yes, for her age and being a dredger she was it good condition and still had some life in her. A well built ship from a British yard.


----------



## sandman

She's on the move again, now south of Newhaven, heading down channel.


----------



## Stevie B

Yes, saved from the torch, a new start for the old girl. Been reflagged in Cape Verde and going to run between CV and West Africa somewhere, not sure where she's going exactly, the crew haven't updated the AIS, she off of Portugal now, nearly 6 years exactly since I sailed her the other way to the UK.


----------

